# paphiopedilum stonei fma alboflavum



## youngslipper (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyone have a photo of how this guy looks like?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 11, 2015)

Here is a link https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6102113180/

albo flavum I think means white yellow.

Ramon


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 11, 2015)

The 'formosa' clone has been photographed a few times. Achima has them!


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 11, 2015)

how common do you think they are?


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2015)

until i saw this picture i was not convinced it existed. imo a much poorer form of stonei w/o the wonderful color contrast of this species.


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't know I think it's super sexy.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Cat (Jun 11, 2015)

eggshells said:


>



I should have guessed you would have one. So where in Canada do you live???:evil:


----------



## eggshells (Jun 11, 2015)

Cat said:


> I should have guessed you would have one. So where in Canada do you live???:evil:



Not my plant Cat. Just posted the photo for OP is requesting one.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 11, 2015)

I beg to differ Marco!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2015)

I love stonei anyway, and now this!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2015)

I love it!! Hopefully I'll get some some from Achima this summer.


----------



## Stone (Jun 11, 2015)

I think it's a horrible looking thing.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4590&highlight=gregory+booth
I guess it's all about tastes. What do you think of this?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 11, 2015)

NYEric said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4590&highlight=gregory+booth
> I guess it's all about tastes. What do you think of this?



like watching a car wreck - strangely appealing.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2015)

Hmmm, I can't wait for all my album hybrids to get blooming size !!


----------



## Stone (Jun 11, 2015)

NYEric said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4590&highlight=gregory+booth
> I guess it's all about tastes. What do you think of this?



I don't normally comment on hybrids but :snore::evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2015)

OK. More for me!


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2015)

Chicago Chad said:


> I beg to differ Marco!



All good! If you ever get a mislabeled stonei and it ends up looking like this I will send you my address in a heartbeat!


----------

